# TVheadend -> VLC



## balanga (Feb 27, 2018)

Does anyone have VLC playing a live stream from TVHeadend?

My TVheadend server is running on a FreeBSD box and I am able to select and view Live TV programs using Kodi on Android or Windows.

Apparently I should be able to use VLC but have not worked out how.  Anyone have this working?


----------



## p3rj (Feb 27, 2018)

In the web interface of Tvheadend, I just click the _Details_ icon in the far left column of the program and then press the _Play program_ button in the dialog. From Firefox, I can then open the resulting document (which mostly consist of a URL) using a player such as mpv or VLC. I can also save it and then open the stream by Drag&Drop, e. g. That's with Tvheadend 4.0.9, which is a little older, I think. It runs remotely, but I don't think that should matter.


----------

